# POST- COITAL TEST (PCT)



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

POST COITAL TEST

WHAT IS IT?

Also known as Sims-Huhner test. A post-coital test provides an insight as to why successful fertilization is not occurring.

WHY IS IT DONE?

The test reveals information about a woman's cervical mucus production. Also the ability of sperm to survive in the cervical mucus and how the sperm and cervical mucus interact with each other.

HOW IS IT PERFORMED?

The test is performed at the time of ovulation; intercourse should ideally take place approx 6 to 12 hours previously. The cervical mucus is obtained by syringe and then looked at under a microscope to assess the number and motility of sperm present.


----------

